# 2012-06-5,6 Venus solar transit



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

OK next up on the astronomical photo opportunity agenda:

The previous pair of transits were in December 1874 and December 1882. After 2012, the next transits of Venus will be in December 2117 and December 2125

This will be visible over the day lit areas of the Earth that aren't obscured with clouds. The Western continental US, Canada and Mexico will see the first half of the transit before sunset. Hawaii and Alaska will get a few more hours.

http://sunearthday.nasa.gov/2012/transit/

http://eclipse.gsfc.nasa.gov/transit/venus0412.html

http://eclipse.gsfc.nasa.gov/OH/transit12.html

http://www.lunarplanner.com/HCpages/Venus.html


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Nice info, got to get that solar filter for sure now.


----------



## mmccarthy781 (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks for the info, I love things like this


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

If only I was a rich guy...

http://www.meade.com/product_pages/coronado/coronado.php


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

audioaficionado said:


> OK next up on the astronomical photo opportunity agenda:
> 
> The previous pair of transits were in December 1874 and December 1882. After 2012, the next transits of Venus will be in *December 2117 *and December 2125
> 
> ...


I plan on seeing this one. On track so far.


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

Here's my Bushnell 10x50 binoculars with my DIY Seymour solar filters in place. Hope it's not too cloudy today so I can get some good views of this once in a lifetime event.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Got a decent shot of Venus early.










Audio I hope you have abundant sunshine.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

I just remembered and snapped a quick pic:


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Sweet looking shot, can't get much more here now thanks to clouds. Hope they clear so I can get another shot or two.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Dang! Wish I could see it  Nice pictures- I'm jealous.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

The clouds decided to part so I took another shot.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Those pictures are so cool!


----------



## theblondskeleton (Aug 28, 2009)

Poor pic, but I was using a telescopic sun filter on a Nikon L120. I'm surprised you can see it at all, haha... This is in Vancouver, WA a few minutes ago.


----------



## theblondskeleton (Aug 28, 2009)

*telescopic in the sense that it actually screws into the eyepiece of a telescope. I suppose I ought to clarify.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

hydrophyte said:


> Those pictures are so cool!


When I first got it into focus, it kinda put the whole universe into perspective for just a few seconds. 

We are so small...


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

theblondskeleton said:


> Poor pic, but I was using a telescopic sun filter on a Nikon L120. I'm surprised you can see it at all, haha... This is in Vancouver, WA a few minutes ago.


Awesome



oldpunk78 said:


> When I first got it into focus, it kinda put the whole universe into perspective for just a few seconds.
> 
> We are so small...


Does it ever.


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

I got about an hour's total viewing time during sun breaks between clouds and rain showers. It was enough to satisfy me. Got to see 1st and 2nd contact and the whole ingress. Got one last glimpse shortly before sunset. Watched the egress on the live NASA Edge video stream. Awesome experience and I'm glad I got to see it with my own eyes.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

audioaficionado said:


> I got about an hour's total viewing time during sun breaks between clouds and rain showers. It was enough to satisfy me. Got to see 1st and 2nd contact and the whole ingress. Got one last glimpse shortly before sunset. Watched the egress on the live NASA Edge video stream. Awesome experience and I'm glad I got to see it with my own eyes.


Agreed, it is so awe inspiring and humbling to see how massive the rest of the universe is.


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

NASA | SDO's Ultra-high Definition View of 2012 Venus Transit


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

audioaficionado said:


> NASA | SDO's Ultra-high Definition View of 2012 Venus Transit


That is an awesome view, love the surface of the sun being visible.


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

Awesome pics. This was one of the things I was looking forward to down here. Clouds never broke for me. Figures though barley every rains here. Lmao.


----------



## Chaos_Being (May 18, 2010)

Great pictures. I didn't have a suitable camera or filters so I just watched the online footage. I would have loved to have seen it directly.


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

Here's another real nice shot during the transit:


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

That is an awesome shot


----------

